# Changing Battery



## outinfront75 (Mar 30, 2010)

Anyone know if there's anything to reset besides the radio when you change out the battery?


----------



## ryuuoh (Jul 27, 2008)

The radio will hold it's settings for quite a while. You should have your lock codes handy just in case.
Other stuff should keep their settings as well.


----------



## BostonDriver (Oct 3, 2005)

Only other things I can think of is the one-touch window operation and the clock on the dash. For the windows, just hold the buttons down until the windows roll all the way down, then hold them up until the windows are all the way up. After that, the windows should be back to the one-touch mode.


----------



## PPGOAL (Apr 22, 2009)

Autozone sells a little charger that goes in the cigar lighter and keeps the system charged so you don't lose settings. In theory.


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

PPGOAL said:


> Autozone sells a little charger that goes in the cigar lighter and keeps the system charged so you don't lose settings. In theory.


Alternator :thumbup:


----------



## monkeytronic (Oct 5, 2009)

The Symphony II head unit, which was common to later C5s, apparently doesn't require its code input unless it's installed in another car than the one it was originally installed in. 

Speaking of which, the '02 A6 4.2's factory head unit is a Symphony II and I had the car's battery disconnected for two full months. Upon reconnecting the battery, the radio never asked for its code and was fully functional immediately.


----------

